# Combat Resources



## Ian Kinder (May 29, 2005)

For those who may be interested, this is a list that we complied for our students. Some of the titles are listed for historical value only but most are relevant. If you're so inclined, I buy my titles by going to www.glsda.org and clicking on their amazon.com icon, so the Great Lakes Self-Defense Association (GLSDA) will receive up to 10% from my purchase.



*Personal Combat from a Comprehensive Perspective*



Kill or Get Killed 

Col. Rex Applegate 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-084-5 



The Close-Combat Files of Colonel Rex Applegate 

Col. Rex Applegate & Maj. Chuck Melson 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-998-2 



*Unarmed Combat *



Championship Fighting: 

Explosive Punching and Aggressive Defense 

Jack Dempsey 

Centerline Press 

ISBN 0913111007 



Combat Conditioning 

The Classic U.S. Marine Corps Physical Training and Hand-to-Hand Combat Course 

Foreword by Chuck Melson 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 1581602537 



Get Tough 

Capt. W. E. Fairbairn 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0873640020 



Hands Off! 

Self Defense For Women 

Maj. W.E. Fairbairn 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 1-58160-443-2 



Hand-To-Hand Combat 

U.S. Navy 

United States Naval Institute 

ISBN 1-58160-423-8 



How to Fight Tough 

Jack Dempsey 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 1-58160-315-0 



Krav Maga: 

How to Defend Yourself Against Armed Assault

Imi Sde-Or (Lichtenfeld) and Eyal Yanilov

North Atlantic Books

ISBN 1583940081



Real Fighting 

Peyton Quinn 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-893-5 



*Edge Weapons *



Cold Steel 

John Styers; text by Karl Schuon 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 087364025X 



Do or Die: 

A Supplementary Manual on Individual Combat 

A.J. Drexel-Biddle 

Paladin Press 

0873640284



On Fencing 

Aldo Nadi 

Laureate Press 

ISBN 188452804X 



*Firearms *



Bullseyes Don't Shoot Back 

Col. Rex Applegate & Michael D. Janich 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-957-5 



Deadly Force Encounters: 

What Cops Need To Know to Mentally and Physically Prepare for and Survive a Gunfight 

Loren W. Christensen 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0873649354 



Home Firearm Safety 

National Rifle Association 

ISBN 0-935998-04-7 



In the Gravest Extreme: 

The Role of the Firearm in Personal Protection 

Massad F. Ayoob 

Police Bookshelf 

ISBN 0936279001 



Quick or Dead 

William L. Cassidy 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0873641485 



Shooting to Live 

Capt. William E. Fairbairn & Capt. E.A. Sykes 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-027-6 



*Combat Strategy, Tactics, Mindset, and Training Methods*



The Art of War 

Sun Tzu 

Running Press Book Publishers 

ISBN 0762415983 



The Book of Five Rings 

Miyamoto Musashi (Translation by Thomas Cleary) 

Shambhala 

ISBN 1590300408 



The Gift of Fear 

Gavin De Becker 

Dell Publishing 

ISBN 0-440-22619-8 



On Combat

Dave Grossman and Loren W. Christensen

PPCT Research Publications 

ISBN 0964920514



On Killing: 

The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society

Lt. Col. Dave Grossman 

Back Bay Books 

ISBN 0316330116



Principles of Personal Defense 

Jeff Cooper 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0873644972 



Sharpening the Warriors Edge 

Bruce K. Siddle 

PPCT Research Publications 

ISBN 0-9649205-0-6 



The Survivor Personality 

Al Siebert, PH.D 

Practical Psychology Press 

ISBN 0-399-52230-1 



Training at the Speed of Life, Vol. 1: 

The Definitive Textbook for Police and Military Reality Based Training

Kenneth R. Murray

Armiger Publications

0976199408



Training for Success

Louis M. Chiodo

Available from GUNFIGHTERS Ltd.



Warriors: 

On Living with Courage, Discipline, and Honor

Loren W. Christensen (Editor)

Paladin Press 

ISBN 1581604548



*Politics and Activism *



More Guns, Less Crime: 

Understanding Crime and Gun-Control Laws 

John R. Lott Jr. 

University of Chicago Press 

ISBN 0226493644 



*Videos *



Hand-To-Hand Combat 

Wesley Brown, U.S. Navy 

Available from Paladin Press



Office of Strategic Services (OSS) Training Center

1942 film featuring W. E. Fairbairn and Rex Applegate 

Available through Traditions Military Videos 



Point Shooting 

Battle-Proven Methods of Combat Handgunning 

Introduction by Col. Rex Applegate 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-820-X 



Shooting For Keeps 

Point-Shooting for Close-Quarter Combat w/Col. Rex Applegate 

Paladin Press 

ISBN 0-87364-871-4 



USMC Combat Conditioning Series 

Bayonet, Club, and Knife Fighting

Available from Paladin Press



And the American Combatives, Inc. video series, available at www.americancombatives.com



*We also recommend the following websites:*



www.glsda.org



www.gutterfighting.org/main.html


----------



## KenpoTex (May 30, 2005)

Good list for the most part.

I think that Kill or Get Killed, Get Tough, and Cold Steel should be on everyone's "must read" list.  I'd also add Put 'em Down, Take 'em Out by Don Pentecost.  When it comes to simple, no-nonsense knife work, this one is a jewel.  John Lott's books are great, definately a "must read".The Gift of Fear is good but I totally disagree with DeBecker's feelings on gun-control.

Several of the other's, Dempsey and Drexel-Biddle, are on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Ian Kinder (May 30, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> The Gift of Fear is good but I totally disagree with DeBecker's feelings on gun-control.


 I agree (with you, not him)...


----------



## SAkenpo (May 30, 2005)

what are his feelings on gun control?


----------



## Cruentus (May 30, 2005)

SAkenpo said:
			
		

> what are his feelings on gun control?



He doesn't believe in the citizens right to carry.


----------

